
Geo-Scalable (Big Data or IoT) Architectures? - kiranmova
Can you share your experiences building an application that has to be :
- geo scalable : allows for ingestion of data from nodes that are spread across the globe (possibly like IoT). 
- semi-structured data : data that is not all sorted out. scope for new devices to send data that is not yet known
- has an single-pane&#x2F;portal&#x2F;api that allows for querying aggregated data from different locations.
======
kiranmova
Since posting this question, I have been reading through a few presentation
and youtube videos. So far I have gathered the following:

Option 1: Use a customized solution stack from a cloud vendor like Amazon,
Azure. To quickly bootstrap, there are also consulting firms that specialize
in one of these cloud solutions.

Option 2: Build using open-source stacks. Couple of interesting architectures
are : SMACK , Lambda.

Any help that you could provide in pointing to the right links or just notes
from which I could derive an reference architecture will be greatly
appreciated.

